
Node is faster than Python 3 - nkjoep
https://benchmarksgame-team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/fastest/node-python3.html
======
Tomte
Real title: "Node js versus Python 3 fastest programs".

Don't editorialize titles, especially not with the intent to stir up language
wars.

------
ktpsns
These kind of benchmarks and comparisons are pointless. If you want to solve
the n-body problem or the Mandelbrot set, you'll never (solely!) choose
languages as Node.js or Python 3 for doing so. You will choose something out
of {C++,OpenCL,OMP,...} _and_ probably want to use either Python or Node.js as
glue language for steering the actual computing code ("kernels").

Therefore, a scripting language like Python/Node shall concentrate to do this
kind of things well: Abstraction and high level coding. They both excel in
doing so. And it's hard to do useful benchmarks for this kind of thing,
because the same algorithm might not be useful for both languages.

~~~
igouy
> … you'll never (solely!) choose languages as … You will choose something out
> of …

That may be what you will choose to do.

You do not know what other programmers will choose to do.

~~~
ktpsns
Sure. I have a HPC background, I get paid for not wasting CPU hours. Nobody
prevents you from putting any Turing complete language beyond what it was
originally done for. Python is by design not a language for number crunching.
There exist great libraries like Numpy which turn it to an amazing steering
machine for number crunching (which is however ultimately done in performant
low level C/Fortran code). The same applies for basically any other scripting
language.

------
enz
Since V8 engine is JITed, I guess it's expected, right?

~~~
igouy
Depends what you've already seen.

Meanwhile, pidigits:

    
    
        13.48   Node js
    
        3.34   Python 3
    

"Since V8 engine is JITed" was that expected?

~~~
enz
Well, yes, I mean, in most CPU-intensive benchmarks, I expect V8 to outperform
CPython 3.

~~~
igouy
So you would not have expected the pidigits result?

~~~
enz
That's right. The pidigits result surprised me.

